# Leica Watches



## chuasam (Jun 13, 2018)

Just how much do they plan to milk that crappy has been brand?
Introducing: The Leica L1 And L2 Watches (Live Pics & Details)


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2018)

But... it's supposed to be <10,000 Euros; isn't that a veritable bargain for Leica stuff?


----------



## chuasam (Jun 14, 2018)

tirediron said:


> But... it's supposed to be <10,000 Euros; isn't that a veritable bargain for Leica stuff?



Erm. No
Starts at €10k 
You can get Leica crap for cheaper.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 14, 2018)

I would love to have a Leica watch to wear whenever I shoot my Leica film camera.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 14, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I would love to have a Leica watch to wear whenever I shoot my Leica film camera.



If you can afford it and waste your money, go for it. 
For €10k, I could buy plenty of far better watches.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 14, 2018)

Same business plan as their cameras.  But I like their cameras and that is a good looking watch.  But way out of my pay grade.  If you can afford it and appreciate it ... it is not a waste of money.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 14, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Same business plan as their cameras.  But I like their cameras and that is a good looking watch.  But way out of my pay grade.



Brand a product 
Get Panasonic or Minolta to make it. 

It’s a decent looking watch for €1000. 
If you want something of that style but better, look at Nomos Glashütte.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 14, 2018)

I have Hamiltons.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 14, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I have Hamiltons.



Still a better watch than that Leica.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 14, 2018)

chuasam said:


> Just how much do they plan to milk that crappy has been brand?
> Introducing: The Leica L1 And L2 Watches (Live Pics & Details)


I ordered two - one with a BlackRapid strap and one with a Speedcarry.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll stick to my 1984 Timex watch I bought for $35. It's taken many lick'n's but still keeps on tick'n!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll stick to my M3, what's a little chipped vulcanite.

I wear Swatches.

I did see a watch with a face that looks like a GraLab timer, may have to get one.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 15, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I did see a watch with a face that looks like a GraLab timer, may have to get one.



Now that would a watch I would wear!


----------



## davidharmier60 (Jun 15, 2018)

Anything costing like that Leica watch is WAY out of my price range. Timex is MUCH more likely to be on my wrist.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2018)

Leica has always made high-status necklaces....

Now they've got watches!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 16, 2018)

I think Rolex should license themselves out to a camera manufacturer.


----------



## compur (Jun 17, 2018)

Leica branded watches have been around for many years, going back at least to the 1960s. None were really made by Leica/Leitz, of course, but then neither are these new ones.

Just search eBay for Leica watch and you'll see some of them.

At least some of these "Leica watches" were made by the Swiss manufacturer Chrono AG:
References


----------



## pez (Jun 17, 2018)

I prefer to waste that kind of money in more fun ways.


----------



## compur (Jun 17, 2018)

I do like vintage mechanical watches and early electrics. Partly from nostalgia and partly because of their aesthetics and build quality. And, you don't have to spend anywhere near the cost of these "Leica" branded watches.

Many fine old watches can be had for well under $100 and they were actually made by the company whose name appears on them.  I especially like the old American and American/Swiss watches popular in my youth like Hamilton, Gruen, Bulova, Elgin, Waltham, etc.  Of course, these companies are now long gone and their names live on only as brands owned by others.


----------



## AVargy (Jun 20, 2018)

I have never tried such but it sounds interesting, cause it's Leica, famous for its quality. But the pricing can be a little be unfair.


----------



## dolina (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## snowbear (Sep 24, 2022)

Old thread.  Keep an eye on dates.


----------

